# Springfield 911 9mm



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Any info. about the Springfield 911 9mm? Made in USA or imported? I took a quick look @ one in a gun shop & liked the sights, trigger had zero creep, unlike my Kimber Micro 9 & Sig 938. Takes the same mags. & a couple hundred cheaper. Tempted to get one for a carry gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

This 911 keeps showing up and looks impressive. Yes this one is tempting. Tiny...


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Some reviews mention feeding issues... still tempting.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

They have one at the range as a rental and it is used everyday. This one has held up with very few reported issues. The range coach said after the break in and now 2 weeks as a rental he has no issues and very few feeding issues. Mostly range ammo is what I see being put through it of all types. One person I know has one and he has had some feeding issues but did not mention ammo(I think Speer?) or any further details. I know he has not shot it much at all. Time will tell but may be worth a look.


----------

